# network engineer need help to start the process for Work permit/pass



## Suds7 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello,

I work in India with MNC as Senior Network Engineer. I'm planning to move to Singapore for work . Can anyone help me on guiding from where should i start the process for getting work permit in Singapore. 

Is it job required in Singapore to apply for the work permit/pass.

Is it possible to file work permit/pass process over the net

Is it getting consultant is necessary for the work permit/pass


----------



## sgporc (May 14, 2012)

Suds7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I work in India with MNC as Senior Network Engineer. I'm planning to move to Singapore for work . Can anyone help me on guiding from where should i start the process for getting work permit in Singapore.
> 
> ...


check out Passes - Ministry of Manpower. most of the info is there. btw as a senior engineer you should be looking at the "employment pass" categories and not the "work pass" categories. just a matter of local terminology.

1) in almost all cases yes unless you qualify to apply for the PEP.
2) as above, most cases the employer will file the application. for PEP refer to website for info.
3) as above

hope this helps.


----------

